
Show HN: Coati – The Source Explorer - egraether
https://coati.io/
======
fiatjaf
Screenshots?

~~~
egraether
developer here:

We have gifs in the middle of the landing page: [https://www.coati.io/#best-
parts](https://www.coati.io/#best-parts)

And there are screenshots in our press download: [https://www.coati.io/press-
kit](https://www.coati.io/press-kit)

